# My new lens has arrived :)



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been waiting on this for a week now, it finally arrived this afternoon 

Sigma 120-300mm f2.8 APO HSM. It weighs in at a hefty 2.6kg! Coupled with the D300 it's 3.5kg :doublesho

It's raining today so no chance of a lens test, but hopefully tomorrow I'll get my gear together and take a drive. I fired a couple of shots from the back door and it seems a cracker, time will tell!
I also got a Sigma 2x telecon and a 1.4x as part of the deal 

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Massive :doublesho 

How much?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Massive :doublesho
> 
> How much?


Massive


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL, just seen it on ebay!!!!

I'm sure your images will be even better than your fantastic ones at the mo. Have fun :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice lens :thumb:

I've just picked up my new Sigma lens for my Canon


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've always fancied a 10mm fisheye, let me know how you get on with it


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary, is that 2.8 at 120. Very fast:thumb: What does APO HSM stand for?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Gary, is that 2.8 at 120. Very fast:thumb: What does APO HSM stand for?


Nope that should be 2.8 at any aperture unless the model number is misleading, if there is just one F value on a zoom lens that normally means constant aperture. Which given the size of the lens would make sense, looks a nice lens, can't wait to get a proper tele lens might be a bit heavy for me though. Oh and I think APO is aspheric lens elements or something like that and HSM is high speed motor for the AF
.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Am I right in saying that the speed of the lens is normally related to the price.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Am I right in saying that the speed of the lens is normally related to the price.


yeh, also the glass quality + low aperture abililities


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

umm, yeah so I just googled "Sigma 120-300mm f2.8 APO HSM" and clicked on the first link that came up, almost fainted when I saw $3999 so thats about £2.5k!!!

is that right??? flipping heck thats put me right off getting into photography


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

HSM: Hypersonic Motor (fast and quiet AF)
APO: Low Dispersion Glass (so where the hell does APO come in? )
IF: Internal Focus (lens barrel does not protrude, fixed length)

The f2.8 is held for the entire zoom length on this lens; some zooms may be 120-300mm f3.5-f5.6.

It has similar specs to my 70-200 f2.8 but with an extra 100mm reach.

Using the 2x telecon, it will give 600mm @f5.6, nice for moon shots 

Gary

Price: It wasn't new


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

i want to get a sigma 10-20 just need some £££ as tehery are about £300 or there abouts


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

my canon 70-200 2.8 is usm was 1200 spondoolers new

worth it though, and it's paid for itself by photos ive sold


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

buckas said:


> my canon 70-200 2.8 is usm was 1200 spondoolers new
> 
> worth it though, and it's paid for itself by photos ive sold


Stock agency or private mate?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> APO: Low Dispersion Glass (so where the hell does APO come in? )





spitfire said:


> Gary, is that 2.8 at 120. Very fast:thumb: What does APO HSM stand for?


Apochromatic:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Apochromatic:thumb:


Try saying that after a few litres of the fizzy stuff 

Cheers, Gary


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Try saying that after a few litres of the fizzy stuff
> 
> Cheers, Gary


Be easier than holding that monster lens after a few:lol:
I'm so jealous


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i dont understand all the different sizes


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> i dont understand all the different sizes


Do you want to?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes as i want a better lens for at race circuits etc.

here is a example of what i want it for using my standard lens -


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Your shot was taken at 55mm.

Here's one from a similar distance I shot at 200mm last year:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

thats what i want - a closer more detailed shot


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Try this
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/camera2.htm


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Then you need a longer lens to get closer to the action. I presume its an 18-55 lens you have at the moment?
For motor sports I use the 70-200 (although the 120-300 will be used this season). You can get some good shots from the 70-300 lenses which are very reasonably priced, but remember they're not "fast lenses" so if it's dull or overcast, you'll struggle to stop the action.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Bloody top lens. I definately want one, just the price stopping me! With a 2x teleconverter too!!!

Is it a decent tele converter. i.e. do you lose an f stop and no af with it on?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike V said:


> Bloody top lens. I definately want one, just the price stopping me! With a 2x teleconverter too!!!
> 
> Is it a decent tele converter. i.e. do you lose an f stop and no af with it on?


No, it's a Sigma telecon with full AF, I will loose 2 stops though taking it to an f5.6 through the range.
I'll probably stick with the x1.4 convertor for the time being, I have another x2, so one of them will be on Ebay soon along with the 70-200 f2.8.

Gary


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> For motor sports I use the 70-200 (although the 120-300 will be used this season). You can get some good shots from the 70-300 lenses which are very reasonably priced, but remember they're not "fast lenses" so if it's dull or overcast, you'll struggle to stop the action.


True about the 70-300mm. I have the nikkor one and when its bright you can get great shots like this....


















When its overcast sadly you get shots like this....










Still fairly decent but could be a lot sharper, crisper...etc...

For now I have my other toy though..









:thumbs:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> yes as i want a better lens for at race circuits etc.


You don't need to spend as much as Gary. I got this for £90 off someone on TalkPhotography. Not in the same league as Gary's but a good lens.









Here's an example of it in action at Castle Combe. Taken at 263mm FL. The lens is even better than this pic suggests due to:

1) My first attempt at motorsport with a long lens - plenty of room for improvement.

2) Dull overcast day didn't help


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I do agree with Parish, you do not need a mega bucks lens for a good shot and I will never slate the slower or kit lenses, I started there too and have gradually built my kit up over the years.
Most of my track stuff is taken at Knockhill which even on a decent day, will probably be overcast or dull, it's a Scottish thing  so a faster lens is my only option.

Mike, those are damn fine shots mate!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Stock agency or private mate?


private on the side of my full time job 

drew


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Mike, those are damn fine shots mate!


Thanks Gary. I try..

Do you have a flickr account? mine is www.flickr.com/mikelskas

have a gander if you ever get chance.

And I do agree with what you and Parish mentioned about lens prices. Top results can be achieved with even the most run down beat up old lens. Its all about how you use it. Understanding control of light etc..


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Most of my track stuff is taken at Knockhill which even on a decent day, will probably be overcast or dull, it's a Scottish thing  so a faster lens is my only option.


Interesting you say that Gary as that was my main concern with my lens - it's a full 2 stops slower than yours at the long end - but it isn't actually a problem.

The photo above was taken at 1/500 @ f/6.3 ISO 200 and it was a very overcast/dull day.

When I posted some of my shots on TalkPhotography the comments/feedback pointed something out which, when I think about it, makes sense and that is that for motorsport you don't really want fast shutter speeds - a max of 1/125 was suggested, but ideally down around 1/60. Why? Well, we think of motorsport as fast action, but because you're panning the car is moving very slowly - or not at all if you're good - *relative to the viewfinder* so you don't need fast shutter speed.

In fact it spoils the shots because it freezes the wheels and you get very little blur in the background which destroys the sense of speed.

You can see this in the shot I posted ^^ - the only thing that gives a sense of speed is the body roll as the car is exiting a fast corner. The Audi in that shot would have been doing 70-80mph.

Next time out I'm going to try much slower shutter speeds and see how they come out although I need to practice my panning more.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is true and I've never really thought about it in any great length. I do 80% panning shots at motor-sport, even as low as 1/50th handheld with decent results, let me find a few.....


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike V said:


> Thanks Gary. I try..
> 
> Do you have a flickr account? mine is www.flickr.com/mikelskas
> 
> ...


Just had a wee browse through your Flickr galleries, very nice work. 
I have an account but never use it.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cracking shots there Gary :thumb:

That's what I'm aiming for, but there's no track action now until April - at least not at Combe - so I'm going to have to wait.

How do you set your camera up for those shots? Tv mode and set the shutter speed to 1/60 or whatever?

Do you tend to use single-point focus to avoid the camera erroneously focusing on something else, like the Armco?

One thing I noticed with quite a few of my shots - although I did get better as the day went on - is that I was panning with the car nicely framed but the photo had the nose of the car chopped off. What I seemed to be doing, without being conscious of it, was that when I pressed the shutter button and the mirror went up blanking the viewfinder I stopped panning :wall:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I usually set the aperture to around f5.6 to allow a decent shutter speed if required. 
Panning shots are at about 1/100th or less with spot metering, single point AF on continuous drive.

Here's a tip for panning, think of it as dance steps, one..two..three..CLICK..two..three 
Start with your body twisted in the direction the car is coming from and unwind, when at the predetermined point...click and follow through, this gives a nice smooth action and less chance of stabbing the release.

It's trial and error for a while but well worth the practice 

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The dance tip is good Gary and gave me an idea. Why don't we have a tips thread where we can pass on tips? What do you think peeps?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Gary - although I've got two left feet when it comes to dancing so maybe it won't work for me 

Yep, also have it on continuous drive too - and servo AF - so I'm ready when someone does this:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Come on Gary,!! Still no pics :doublesho:


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Come on Gary,!! Still no pics :doublesho:


Gary's created a new thread.....

Click


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I took this at Redgate Donington with a Nikkor 70-300mm just to give you an idea, not cropped at all :thumb:










Darren


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

parish said:


> Thanks for the tip Gary - although I've got two left feet when it comes to dancing so maybe it won't work for me
> 
> Yep, also have it on continuous drive too - and servo AF - so I'm ready when someone does this:


Try the steps, it really does work. Just ensure you do a test fire at the pont you are going to capture the subject in, the car shouldn't be cut in half 

Servo drive; I took these shots of a Lambo smash at Knockhill last year on Servo, at 5fps on the D300, I'll be investing in a battery grip this year to give 8fps:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

spitfire said:


> The dance tip is good Gary and gave me an idea. Why don't we have a tips thread where we can pass on tips? What do you think peeps?


Not a bad idea actually, I'd be up for it. Perhaps a sticky would work best though


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Not a bad idea actually, I'd be up for it. Perhaps a sticky would work best though


 Ok, I'll start a Tips thread and if it works then maybe later the mods can sticky it.:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Great shots of the Lambos Gary :thumb:

Are you a pro/semi-pro tog, or just a very keen amateur? Hmm, you're not the Gary on TP who caused a bit of a hoo-hah by photographing in a disused mental hospital in Scotland are you?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

parish said:


> Great shots of the Lambos Gary :thumb:
> 
> Are you a pro/semi-pro tog, or just a very keen amateur? Hmm, you're not the Gary on TP who caused a bit of a hoo-hah by photographing in a disused mental hospital in Scotland are you?


Just a keen amateur mate, I dabbled with stock work for a while, sold a couple then got bored. Everyone wants chocolate box images, not my style!

Taking piccies in a Loony bin, not guilty M'lud


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Just a keen amateur mate, I dabbled with stock work for a while, sold a couple then got bored. Everyone wants chocolate box images, not my style!


Well, I'm impressed with your photography.

Hmm, at the rate we're going I can see us having DW Photography meets :thumb:



Gary-360 said:


> Taking piccies in a Loony bin, not guilty M'lud


Ah, OK. There was a guy in Scotland called Gary who took a load of photos inside this disused mental hospital and found a load of X-rays and medical notes etc. The BBC got hold of the story and did a feature on it using his photos but they mislead him as to the slant of the story (so he claims) and he ended up getting threats of serious bodily harm from the Urban Explorer types as they reckoned his 'publicity' would lead to a tightening of security and prevent them doing their stuff.

Here you go. It was Law Hospital near Carluke and the guy's name is Gary Whittle - EdinburghGary on TP

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7499749.stm


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Panning shots!





































Gary's tip is a good way of looking at it. Check that your camera is set up at the right focal length and focused (if using manual focus) on the point where the car WILL be. As the car/bike etc comes along follow it steadily, holding your breath if posible to steady the shot. When it gets to the point you want to capture release the shutter but keep following the car/bike to keep it in focus.

If you want to show motion dont go too fast with shutter speed or you may end up freezing the wheels and background so it looks like a parked car, which isnt very fun! Like this...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

parish said:


> Well, I'm impressed with your photography.
> 
> *Hmm, at the rate we're going I can see us having DW Photograph meets.*
> http://


That will be the OCDx2 club.:lol:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

parish said:


> Well, I'm impressed with your photography.
> 
> Hmm, at the rate we're going I can see us having DW Photography meets :thumb:
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of that before, quite a place to go rumaging!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Meets ain't a bad idea, I'd be up for that


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Meets ain't a bad idea, I'd be up for that


Well, you're in the right place judging by the many photos from Scotland posted here :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Meets ain't a bad idea, I'd be up for that


I'd be up for that in the spring time. :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Ok, I'll start a Tips thread and if it works then maybe later the mods can sticky it.:thumb:


Nice idea spitfire, something Id like to see. Anything that helps members improve their images is excellent in my book. Il help you get it rolling and add a few posts to it tonight.:thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Nice idea spitfire, something Id like to see. Anything that helps members improve their images is excellent in my book. Il help you get it rolling and add a few posts to it tonight.:thumb:


Good idea, just getting back into photography after a few years off, just got a nice Canon 450D for crimbo, going to use my old 75-300 from my EOS 300 for K'hill but plan on getting a better lense soonish 

John


----------

